# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  YouTube Download Policy

## s.fox

We have received a number of complaints on our stance with downloading from YouTube.

We do not support circumventing TOS, EULA, etc here.  Such threads will be closed and offending users will be penalised with infractions and warnings.

From the Youtube Terms:




> 9.1 With the exception of Content submitted to the Service by you,  all  other Content on the Service is either owned by or licensed to  YouTube,  and is subject to copyright, trade mark rights, and other  intellectual  property rights of YouTube or YouTube's licensors. Any  third party trade  or service marks present on Content not uploaded or  posted by you are  trade or service marks of their respective owners.* Such   Content may not be downloaded, copied, reproduced, distributed,   transmitted, broadcast, displayed, sold, licensed, or otherwise   exploited for any other purpose whatsoever without the prior written   consent of YouTube or, where applicable*, YouTube's licensors. YouTube and its licensors reserve all rights not expressly granted in and to their Content.


We are not a court of law. If you wish to challenge their terms hire a lawyer and take your  argument up with YouTube. The  arguments are inappropriate here as  we do not administer their website.  Any such complaints here will result in warnings and infractions being issued.

----------

